# Oophaga pumilio morph locations map



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

This is a project I put together a few months back and I've been looking throughout the web for as many morphs and localities I could find. I beleive I have reached the limit where I need people who have been frogging or visiting in Nicaragua, Costa Rica, or Panama.
Any localities or morphs you have seen please list the town and if possible the exact location using latitude and longitude.Also, any and all cretinism is welcome. I have linked the map below, if you do not have Google Earth you must download it to view (its free and I highly recommend it)

https://mail.google.com/mail/ca/u/0/?ui=2&ik=86d27167b1&view=att&th=13b43817cf1a6eba&attid=0.1&disp=safe&realattid=GoogleEarth_Placemark.kmz&zw

D


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Previously people who had intimate knowledge of many locale coordinates abstained from publically citing them to avoid providing smugglers easy access. I know much of this information is out there but, somethings are better left unsaid. This is why Chirs Van De Linden did not release specific locales with his guide, and that is also why other previous morph guides did not include specific data, but regions...

just my two cents...


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

cbreon said:


> Previously people who had intimate knowledge of many locale coordinates abstained from publically citing them to avoid providing smugglers easy access. I know much of this information is out there but, somethings are better left alone....
> 
> just my two cents...


Definitely have to agree with this statement. As curious and interested as people might be to have this information for personal satisfactions, it really is better left alone.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

cbreon said:


> Previously people who had intimate knowledge of many locale coordinates abstained from publically citing them to avoid providing smugglers easy access. I know much of this information is out there but, somethings are better left unsaid. This is why Chirs Van De Linden did not release specific locales with his guide, and that is also why other previous morph guides did not include specific data, but regions...
> 
> just my two cents...


Agreed. There are a few populations that I know of that I won't tell the general public because they're small populations and would be at risk of extirpation if the general populace found out about them. There are some populations, certainly, that are easy enough to figure out, but others, I would prefer to keep secret from the general populace.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Didn't think about it that way...

D


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I can sympathize with you. I would absolutely love to create a map to show people (I actually have done so and incorporated my photos to show the variety seen in each morph), but because some are driven by the dollar and not conservation, I wouldn't dare do that. While I'm guessing most here would opt for the latter, this site is viewable to anyone, and I'm sure that smugglers regularly check all of the frog boards to see what people want and where they can get it.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

MonarchzMan said:


> Agreed. There are a few populations that I know of that I won't tell the general public because they're small populations and would be at risk of extirpation if the general populace found out about them. There are some populations, certainly, that are easy enough to figure out, but others, I would prefer to keep secret from the general populace.


Just to further chime in, this is a poison frog related example from the BBC. Jason Brown, who studied imitator in Peru for his doctoral dissertation, talks about a few species including describing benedicta and rediscovering captivus.

This is in no way meant to chastise or anything but sometimes thinking of the species in question may be more important than spreading information. This is unfortunate since science and our understanding of these charismatic creatures is stalled by our 'love' of them. 

I also sympathize with you. I would like to display photos of wildlife I take with locality information, but rarely do because I'm worried about the implications.

Edit: I was directing the thrust of this towards Dendroguy to clarify a little bit of what JP said, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Agreed bout giving smugglers too much info, but a map only based on country of origin would be


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

easternversant said:


> This is unfortunate since science and our understanding of these charismatic creatures is stalled by our 'love' of them.


It's a shame what some people will do for money.

D


----------

